# Absolute beginner



## Blank Knight (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi *smiles*
As you could have guessed from the post topic, I'm a beginner in the rpg field - well, maybe not an "absolute" beginner, having played in the middle nineties a few sessions. I quite enjoyed myself, but I could not continue that ludic practice due to several logistic issues: what is left of those times, it's some happy memory and *takes a glance at his shelves* a bunch  of books. I had lost every hope to play a "pen and paper", when I stumbled on this site. I've been lurking the forum for a while, and now I've been completely fascinated by pbp and irc mechanics (Heaven bless the Internet!), and I'm looking forward to have the chance to play a game - I just had to yield to the pulsion to buy the D&D 3.5 PHB I heard so much about *sighs pondering on his weakness*.
Soooo, I'm looking for a pbp or irc/OpenRPG/everyotherrealtimeoption (but my time zone is CET [GMT+1], and I can only afford to play on a fortnight basis) low level fantasy game (a mix between hack'n/slash and rp would be perfect) on the following systems *examines his shelves more carefully*:
- AD&D 2 edition (it seems I got the PHB, a monster compendium, and the Planescape settings);
- D&D 3.5 (just got PHB);
- Warhammer (I played it only once and I HAD to lay my dirty hands on the rulebook!);
- Stormbringer (this ruleset must have fallen into oblivion).
Of course I have to catch up with the game mechanics, cause endless years have consumed since last I rolled my dice. This one of the reason why I ran away from the "Talking the Talk" forum howling like a terrorized lunatic: I felt like a boy who's trying to ride his old bicycle amongst a meeting of the "Death Angels" deadly bikers band. Moreover, my skills in the English language are simply poor (I guess by now you've figured it out by yourselves), and I feel (at the moment) not up to the task of "advanced" role playing.
I'm more then willing to buy new material, as long as it's not too difficult to find.

Am I asking too much?
Possibly, but I have to give it a try .

P.S.
To activate the chat, I have to download an applet which windows identifies as a "probably dangerous" piece of software. Shall I refrain from installing it or my paranoia has gone too far?


----------



## wmasters (Jul 27, 2006)

I've heard good things about Fantasy Grounds: http://www.fantasygrounds.com as a real-time chat based roleplaying resource. It might be worth checking that out.


----------



## Blank Knight (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks, I'll take a look at it  *bows*


----------

